
A Cyberattack 'the World Isn’t Ready For' - rb808
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/22/technology/ransomware-attack-nsa-cyberweapons.html
======
gengkev
There's another thread posted more recently with more discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14616196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14616196)

------
chiefalchemist
Cyberwarfare should have been one of the Top 3 (maybe Top 5) issues of the
recent election. Instead, it - thanks to shoddy journalism - was a non-issue.

Pardon the editorial but, I remember when the NYT used to matter.

~~~
spthorn60
This 16-yt NYT veteran would agree.

[https://imprimis.hillsdale.edu/2016-election-demise-
journali...](https://imprimis.hillsdale.edu/2016-election-demise-journalistic-
standards/)

